# emerge problem with VNC

## gK

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 18, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

I has emerge rsync again but error result of compilation...

What am i doing ?

----------

## rizzo

Double-check your /etc/make.conf file and make sure your compiler flags are uncommented for your compiler.  I once had those reset when I updated portage.  Couldn't hurt to check.

----------

## gK

All lign are commente in my /etc/make.conf ?!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Examples:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
> 
> # Pentium Pro/Pentium II/Pentium III+/Pentium 4/Athlon optimized (but binaries                                                                                    
> ...

 

I must put my own flags ?

As I'am an AMD Athlon, i found this :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Athlon (AMD)
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

[/quote]

----------

## gK

All ligns are commented in my /etc/make.conf ?!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Examples:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
> 
> # Pentium Pro/Pentium II/Pentium III+/Pentium 4/Athlon optimized (but binaries                                                                                    
> ...

 

I must put my own flags ?

As I'am an AMD Athlon, i found this :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Athlon (AMD)
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

----------

## rizzo

Only the CHOST, CFLAGS, and CXXFLAGS should be uncommented.  The "Athlon (AMD)" is just a description and should be commented.

----------

## gK

Thanks you very much.

So, if I put this flag, what will be happen ? My compilation will be speed ?

But for the matter of VNC, i symply emerge "thighvnc" instead of VNC :p

----------

## rizzo

I can't say that your compilation will be faster, but at least it will work.  If you were telling portage to compile for a processor other than the one you plan to run on then the program won't run.  i.e. I think it deafaults to a 686 processor, and I don't think that includes AMD K6 procs.

You could emerge tightvnc or vnc.  tightvnc just does some more compression and is suggested if you are doing stuff over DSL/cable.  If you have a T1 to your house, then by all means use regular VNC, and co-host my mail server while you're at it.

----------

## gK

Okay, thanks   :Cool: 

----------

## gK

My /etc/makes.conf is now as :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Examples:                                                                    
> 
> #AMD Athlon                                                                    
> ...

 

----------

## rizzo

Looks good.  Try emerging now.

----------

## gK

It seems that i've got the same problem...

----------

## rizzo

Can you paste the entire output of your emerge into a Code blocK?

----------

## kirkegard

This is what I get:

gcc -o vncviewer -O2 -fno-strength-reduce      -L/usr/X11R6/lib argsresources.o   colour.o   desktop.o   dialogs.o   fullscreen.o   listen.o   misc.o   popup.o   rfbproto.o   selection.o   shm.o   sockets.o   vncviewer.o -lXaw -lXmu -lXt -lSM -lICE -lXpm -lXext -lX11 ../libvncauth/libvncauth.a

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `vncviewer.man', needed by `vncviewer._man'.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/vnc-3.3.3-r2/work/vnc_unixsrc/vncviewer'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 18, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

I apologize for not gettin it in a code block, but I can't get the damn "Code" button to do anything.

----------

## bLanark

See here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12642&highlight=vncviewer+man+emerge. I raised a bug, but due to stupidity or ineptitude I can't test the fix. See  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7365 for the bug details

----------

